# dealing with



## Sir Buck (Jun 15, 2016)

Brothers I work offshore and work with a anti mason. Any suggestions on how to deal with it besides walking away and not speaking.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 15, 2016)

"Man overboard!"  

In all seriousness, just ignore him- he's not worth your time.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jun 15, 2016)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> "Man overboard!"
> 
> In all seriousness, just ignore him- he's not worth your time.


Yup. Not relevant to work anyway


----------



## Sir Buck (Jun 16, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> Yup. Not relevant to work anyway


I do .thank you Brother


----------



## coachn (Jun 16, 2016)

Sir Buck said:


> Brothers I work offshore and work with a anti mason. Any suggestions on how to deal with it besides walking away and not speaking.


You have an excellent training ground to establish and maintain healthy, functional and well-needed Standards and Boundaries here.   You know, the Foundational Work pointed toward by the EA Degree Ritual.  I put to you that what is currently annoying to you can become a source of accomplishment if your passions and desires are directed toward personal improvement.  Keep in mind that he is not the problem here or the source of your irritations.  Your lack of mastery is.  Mason up my good Brother!


----------



## Sir Buck (Jun 16, 2016)

coachn said:


> You have an excellent training ground to establish and maintain healthy, functional and well-needed Standards and Boundaries here.   You know, the Foundational Work pointed toward by the EA Degree Ritual.  I put to you that what is currently annoying to you can become a source of accomplishment if your passions and desires are directed toward personal improvement.  Keep in mind that he is not the problem here or the source of your irritations.  Your lack of mastery is.  Mason up my good Brother!


Thanks


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 16, 2016)

Pray for the man's mental healing.  Be open about the fact that he is on your prayer list for mental healing.


----------



## Ressam (Jun 16, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> Pray for the man's mental healing.  Be open about the fact that he is on your prayer list for mental healing.



Greetings, Mr.Doug!
Hope you are well!
Can I, please, ask You a question!
I've noticed -- you're rarely talkin' about "mental health".
Question: How Freemasonry affects mental health of the adept? Positive, negative or neutral?
Why I'm asking that?
Cause, I assume that -- some Masons(not every!) -- are "on the contact" with Extraterrestrial Civilizations(Luciferian for example, Albert Pike is very Honourable& Trustable Mason), and I just wonder: how this affects the mind of the "contactor"?
Of course(!!!), may be I'm wrong&mistaken!!!
Thank You!


----------



## Bloke (Jun 16, 2016)

Ressam said:


> Greetings, Mr.Doug!
> Hope you are well!
> Can I, please, ask You a question!
> I've noticed -- you're rarely talkin' about "mental health".
> ...



Very wrong LOL. That's one of your most ridiculous statements yet. No one is likely to bother replying in any serious way...


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jun 16, 2016)

BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!  Gosh man this dude just wont quit!


----------



## Sir Buck (Jun 16, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> Pray for the man's mental healing.  Be open about the fact that he is on your prayer list for mental healing.


I will and thank you


----------



## The Undertaker (Jun 19, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!  Gosh man this dude just wont quit!


Yup. If he/she is truly interested, I'd accept; but tends to be a stirrer only.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 11, 2016)

Ressam said:


> Greetings, Mr.Doug!
> Hope you are well!
> Can I, please, ask You a question!
> I've noticed -- you're rarely talkin' about "mental health".
> ...


What a moron, but he is certainly entertaining. I actually look forward to his posts so that I can have a good chuckle, lol.


----------



## Ressam (Jul 12, 2016)

Warrior1256 said:


> What a moron, but he is certainly entertaining. I actually look forward to his posts so that I can have a good chuckle, lol.



No Entertainment, Sir!
Serious question.


----------



## Winter (Jul 12, 2016)

Ressam said:


> No Entertainment, Sir!
> Serious question.


Nobody will take you seriously here when you are going on about Masons having contact with extraterrestrial civilizations. If you have actual questions about the Craft that are based in reality, you will find the members here more than willing to discuss them.  But when you spout nonsense like above you cannot really expect to be taken as legitimate.  

Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


----------



## coachn (Jul 12, 2016)

> Of course(!!!), *may be I'm wrong&mistaken*!!!


Well, at least he is open to the possibility...


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 12, 2016)

hes talkin' 'bout jamesthejust


----------

